# How much filtration do i need for my 180 gallon?



## Aramz (Jun 24, 2008)

I am getting a 180 gallon tank 6x2x2. I have already purchase an aquis aqua one 2400 cannister filter for a real good price. this has a 2400 litre per hour turnover so thats 600 gallons. Its says on the box good for an 800 litre aquarium which covers my tank. Although i do know i need more filtration and what the box says is the bare minimum. I was told by people that when i overstock my tank and the fish that i already have in my 65 gallon grow i will definitely need more filtration. i knew this but was unsure how much. If i want just say 10x my tanks turnover per hour which people say is the minimum is would need another 2 aquia aqua one 2400's as 10x180 is 1800 gallons n the aquis cannister filter does 600 gallons per hour. I find this a bit hard to believe as many people in fish stores recommended 2x eheim 2217's or 2x aquis aqua one 1200's which obviously have half the power of the quis 2400. Going for 3 2400's just seems insane. They are valued at some places up to 450 bucks. To get 3 is crazy! I know i could have gone the way of a sump but for certain reason i didn't and many people dont. Just asking for some advice from experienced people out there, or just someone's opinion would be great

Cheers guys


----------



## Aramz (Jun 24, 2008)

I was told today 5x turnover is more then enough. I just dont want to spend hundreds of dollars on overkill. Anyone have any info to offer?


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally like my eheim canisters that are rated for the tank size I use.


----------



## faile486 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've heard 4x turnover is fine...I suppose it depends on how messy the fish are, and how much you are planning on overstocking, as well as your maintenance schedule.


----------



## L A R R Y (Feb 15, 2008)

If you don't want to add that many canisters, how about adding some power filters? The Aqua Clears are some of the best out there, from what I hear


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

10 times turnover is an age old â€˜rule of thumbâ€™ that I personally believe strongly in and suggest oftenâ€¦

But like any â€˜rule of thumbâ€™ this is a general concept and refined details can make all the difference.

I donâ€™t have much personal experience with sumps, but I hear most people suggest 4~5 times turnover for them.

Canisters filter water more thoroughly than Hang on Back (HOB) type filters. Therefore I believe it is logical to get similar filtration with less turnover using canisters compared to HOBsâ€¦

HOBs are the easiest and most common filters. Their high turnover (based on price) and simple maintenance make them an appreciated piece of equipment, even though they have their downsides (water bypassing media is the biggest downside in my opinion).

If you donâ€™t want to really think about or plan out filtrationâ€¦ I suggest aiming for an actual turnover rate of 10+ times per hourâ€¦ if you wish to refine your filtration, there are several ways you can plan the filtration to be just as (or more) effective using a lower turnover rate.

One thing to keep in mind if you use a lower turnover rate is waste is then likely to collect on the floor in dead spots. So part of the â€œrefiningâ€


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

It really all depends on what you will be putting in there and how heavily stocked you will keep it. Just for comparison, I am turning over 1050 gallons per hour in my 54 gallon tank. This allows me to overstock my tank a bit to keep down aggression. Many people probably think this is overkill but it works great for me.


----------



## Sammich Bite (Mar 23, 2007)

depends on how heavily stocked and what kind of fish

10x turnover is your safest best for a tank fairly well stocked with cichlids.

remember cichlids are grubby little ******** and need more filtration than most other tropical fish.

if your tank is lightly stocked with a mix of cichlids and others, you may not need the 10x.

i have the same size tank 180, 6x2x2. i have only 1 huge cichlid in it with a couple danio playmates and i have a "rated" turnover of 1650 gph. but in reality it is maybe less than 1000 gph, due to the fairly tall head the filters have to push upward. thats only 5x t/o but more than enough for my particular setup.


----------

